# Kool vintage muscle bike ads!



## azhearseguy (Sep 2, 2011)

Posted a bunch of vintage bicycle ads from 1967-1971..check them out! some kool stuff

http://murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/topic/69/Vintage-Bicycle-Journal-ads?page=-1


----------



## azhearseguy (Sep 7, 2011)

added some more kool ads.

http://murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/topic/69/Vintage-Bicycle-Journal-ads


----------



## JimK (Sep 7, 2011)

Those adds are awesome. It makes me wonder if those bikes in the newspaper article with the "Chopper Tops" survived? They also made me think of something else. Having grown up in So Cal in the 60's and 70's I was witness to most of the Muscle bike and custom scene. But there was an option that I remember that I have never seen discussed. I had fork extensions that bolted to the forks of 20" muscle bikes, and looked killer on Krates They where about 12 - 18" long, chrome, pinched at one end for the wheels, and drilled on top for a bolt to hold them to the forks. They where common enough and where sold at stores like K-Mart, Zodys, and Ace Hardware back in the day. Does anyone else remember these?

JimK


----------



## azhearseguy (Sep 12, 2011)

JimK said:


> Those adds are awesome. It makes me wonder if those bikes in the newspaper article with the "Chopper Tops" survived? They also made me think of something else. Having grown up in So Cal in the 60's and 70's I was witness to most of the Muscle bike and custom scene. But there was an option that I remember that I have never seen discussed. I had fork extensions that bolted to the forks of 20" muscle bikes, and looked killer on Krates They where about 12 - 18" long, chrome, pinched at one end for the wheels, and drilled on top for a bolt to hold them to the forks. They where common enough and where sold at stores like K-Mart, Zodys, and Ace Hardware back in the day. Does anyone else remember these?
> 
> JimK




I know i have seen an ad like that. for a fork or something simular. I will see if i can find it and post it on the site... I still have tons of ads to scan & post. so keep checking back..


----------



## slingshot dude (Sep 13, 2011)

those are cool Eddie!


----------



## azhearseguy (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks sling shot.. and I think i found the fork ad you were talking about?.is this it?


----------



## JimK (Sep 13, 2011)

That is close. But a little more evolved than what I am talking about. These where just two lengths of chromed pipe drilled at one end, and flattened and drilled on the other. They where sold in a clear plastic bag with cardboard hanger card at the top.

JimK


----------



## azhearseguy (Sep 13, 2011)

OK I will keep on looking.. we used to cut the forks off and hammer them on our exsisting forks. worked good until they came loose and you lost your front wheel!..


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Sep 14, 2011)

*MINK Covered Solo Polo for the Kid with everything Cool ad...*











Weird ad i thought I would add...


----------



## JimK (Sep 15, 2011)

azhearseguy said:


> OK I will keep on looking.. we used to cut the forks off and hammer them on our exsisting forks. worked good until they came loose and you lost your front wheel!..




I think we all did that! I had a friend named Shawn that added two or three sets of "fork extensions" of that fashion at the same time. Looked goofy enough to be cool but very week. We where kids, what did we know about stress points?
I am sure that pictures exsist of my bikes that had the extensions tha I am talking about but they would be at my mothers palce on the other side of the country. I wish that I was closer and I would dig them up.

JimK


----------



## azhearseguy (Sep 15, 2011)

If you do find some pictures of your old bike. and would like me to post them on the Murray site just let me know. I have a bunch of kool old pictures of kids and thier bikes on there now. but would love to see more! see them at the link below!

http://murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/topic/58/vintage-bicycle-pictures


Also i added some more kool vintage ads to that section. feel free to check them out at the link below!

http://murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/topic/69/Vintage-Bicycle-Journal-ads?page=-1


----------



## azhearseguy (Sep 17, 2011)

bump!..bump...


----------



## slingshot dude (Sep 17, 2011)

hey eddie, do you have ant slingshot wall art yet?


----------



## azhearseguy (Sep 17, 2011)

Not yet. But i may ad it.. I have this slingshot one, just need to take it to the printers.


----------



## slingshot dude (Sep 18, 2011)

cool! i would buy one.


----------

